# idealypisch



## Wernazuma

Hola: tengo un prolema al traducirt el concepto "idealtypisch" al castellano. "idealtípico" es muy poco elegante, pero tampoco funciona dejar la palabra como extranjerismo como lo haría si fuese un substantivo. El "Idealtypus"...

Ideas?


----------



## Quelle

Etwas Kontext würde die Suche nach einem Ausdruck wesentlich erleichtern.


----------



## Wernazuma

Ich meine es im ganz landläufigen Sinn des Wortes: "Unos rasgos idealtípicos de sistemas totalitarios son..."


----------



## misoklau

Wernazuma said:


> Ich meine es im ganz landläufigen Sinn des Wortes: "Unos rasgos idealtípicos de sistemas totalitarios son..."


 
wie wär's ganz banal mit 'muy típicos'...


----------



## Quelle

Quizás: Unos rasgos idealmente típicos...


----------



## Wernazuma

misoklau said:


> wie wär's ganz banal mit 'muy típicos'...



Das würde mMn den Sinn verändern. "Rasgos muy típico" wären eher Eigenschaften, die einfach empirisch häufig vorkommen, die aber _theoretisch _nicht notwendig sind. Im Beispiel totalitärer Diktaturen, z.B. Folter, Militarismus, etc.

Idealtypische Eigenschaften der totalitären Diktatur sind eher solche, die definierenden Charakter haben, ohne die das Regime ganz einfach keine totalitäre Diktatur wäre (z.B. Kontrolle des Privaten, fehlende Meinungsfreiheit, fehlende Gewaltentrennung).


----------



## AlbinWorld

Meine Meinung : "típicamente ideales"


----------



## Quelle

Wernazuma said:


> Das würde mMn den Sinn verändern. "Rasgos muy típico" wären eher Eigenschaften, die einfach empirisch häufig vorkommen, die aber _theoretisch _nicht notwendig sind. Im Beispiel totalitärer Diktaturen, z.B. Folter, Militarismus, etc.
> 
> Idealtypische Eigenschaften der totalitären Diktatur sind eher solche, die definierenden Charakter haben, ohne die das Regime ganz einfach keine totalitäre Diktatur wäre (z.B. Kontrolle des Privaten, fehlende Meinungsfreiheit, fehlende Gewaltentrennung).


 
Da finde ich im Deutschen den Begriff idealtypisch nicht sehr passend, es sei denn -was ich nicht annehme-, du siehst eine totale Diktatur als etwas Erstrebenswertes an.


----------



## Wernazuma

Quelle said:


> Da finde ich im Deutschen den Begriff idealtypisch nicht sehr passend, es sei denn -was ich nicht annehme-, du siehst eine totale Diktatur als etwas Erstrebenswertes an.


Idealtypus" beschreibt eben nicht einen moralisch idealen Zustand im umgangssprachlichen Sinn, sondern steht in (vagem) ideengeschichtlichem Zusammenhang mit der platonischen "Idee", dem "eigentlichen Urbild oder Sein" von Dingen und Begriffen. 'Der Idealtypus selber ist bloß „Mittel“, „Gedankenbild“ bzw. rein „idealer Grenzbegriff“, um die Wirklichkeit analytisch trennscharf erfassen zu können.' (Max Weber)
Es gibt daher sicher hundert Argumente dafür, auch die Folter als als idealtypischen Bestandteil totalitärer Diktaturen zu sehen. 

Bitte, ich hatte keine philosophische Diskussion im Auge, mache hier bestimmt keine Werbung oder Entschuldigung für blutrünstige Diktatoren und halte im übrigen das platonische Ideenmodell selbst für grausamen Unsinn (Idealtypen aber für praktisch für Analysen). Die diskutierte Textstelle stammt nicht einmal aus meiner Feder.

Na ja, vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein. "tipicamente ideal" gefällt mir noch am Besten, mal weitergrübeln.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Hallo Jungs, ich habe gespannt der Diskussion verfolgt. "Idealmente típico" scheint mir aber unidiomatisch zu sein. Wie wäre es denn mit "_arquetípicos_"? Substanktiv _arquetipo. _Sonst kommen noch _distintivos, demarcatorios, característicos_, etc. hinzu, alles im Sinne _conditio sine qua non.

_Liebe Grüße


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Ach ja, _paradigmáticos _gehört auf jeden Fall dazu.


----------



## Quelle

Ich habe verstanden. Wikipedia übersetzt Idealtypus mit tipo ideal, benutzt aber kein Adjektiv. "Idealtípico" erscheint bei Google, aber meistens in italienischen Beiträgen. Deswegen würde ich entweder "rasgos idealtípicos" oder "rasgos de tipo ideal" benutzen.


----------



## Wernazuma

Danke an alle Beteiligten, ich glaube ich habe meine Lösung mit Quelles "de tipo ideal" gefunden. Das hört sich vernünftig an.


----------



## Sota

a lo mejor es tarde, pero a mi se me ocurre "típico y tópico", que también es como una expresión ya hecha, aunque quizá aqui es demasiado poco serio para ese tipo de texto


----------

